# T5 Fluoro's



## DukeBoxer (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone here use t5 fluorescent lights and if they do, do you need a different fixture for them or can you use them in normal fluoro fixtures?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't use them but I have been doing research on them. They can't be directly used into a T8 or T12 fixture. A fixture could be retrofitted by changing ballasts and he sockets.

The info you are looking for is here http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/nlpip/lightingAnswers/lat5/abstract.asp


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 20, 2007)

Duke,

I think you'll find that the cost of retrofitting nearly costs as much as buying a new fixture. What's more, the T5 fixtures seem to have different spacing between the lamps, making a more narrow and compact fixture.

I've been using a T5 compact fluorescent fixture manufactured as an energy-efficient alternative to HID fixtures. I have bloomed a number of different genera under it. 

Regards,
Rick


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2007)

Rick Barry said:


> I've been using a T5 compact fluorescent fixture manufactured as an energy-efficient alternative to HID fixtures. I have bloomed a number of different genera under it.
> Regards,
> Rick



How does it compare to T8 or T12 as far as blooming different genera? Has T5performed better than other fluorescents in your own experience?


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, I actually asked this for Heather....


----------



## Heather (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry...


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 20, 2007)

Well heather, I guess we can't put those t5 lights in regular fixtures... These are the lights that people use for aquariums, corals and such right? They sound pretty good from what I have read


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 20, 2007)

gonewild said:


> How does it compare to T8 or T12 as far as blooming different genera? Has T5performed better than other fluorescents in your own experience?



Hi Lance,

I've bloomed Paphs, Tolumnias and a few Cattleya Alliance plants under T5s, but I'm still experimenting with mounting height. It's only been about a year and a half. I don't think T5s are necessarily better than T8 or T12 lamps, except that they provide a wider range of light intensities, since you can (as with HIDs) place higher light plants directly under the fixture and lower light plants towards the outer edges of the growing area. 

Regards,
Rick


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been seeing reports of the T5's in reef systems....to me, it seems that the best comparison would be between the T5's and pwer compact flourescents....has anyone been able to compare the 2 types? Take care, Eric


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 21, 2007)

T5s are very common in the reefing hobby, and many recommend them over metal halides. They provide very intense lighting and cover a very wide range of spectrum, most of which would not benefit orchid growers.

For the money, I'd go with HID lighting.

Jon


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 22, 2007)

I use them, but depending on what I want to light, they give very high light. 

I have a 4-48" unit on my large phrag seedlings. I had to cut the time down to 9 hours a day to keep them from getting to pale. There is also some natural light in that area. 

I use 12 hours on some of the larger NBS which are not under the HID. I can bring them into bloom with 12 hours.

If I need to replace any of my T8 units, they will be with T5.


----------



## aquacorps (Jul 22, 2007)

My growing area is a 4 x 8 ebb flow table that drains. I have four T-5 Fixtures of 4 bulbs each. The lights are 40 inches from the plants and i get around 900 foot candles around the table measured with a digital light meter.the 900 foot candles is at 40 inches. theT-5's do give out a lot of light. rusty


----------

